
Sam Altman on Choosing Projects, Creating Value, and Finding Purpose [video] - simonebrunozzi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEl2KUZ3JWA&t=2s
======
simonebrunozzi
I really enjoyed this video, and was impressed by a few things that Sam said,
like being able to stay highly productive for 8 hours straight.

Also interesting to hear about his "take a year off", and what this means in
Silicon Valley where your "status" is so important.

In fact, I recently stepped down from the startup I founded, and just
yesterday I was at a business party, and several people were asking me about
my startup and I was updating them on the new situation; it was a bit awkward.

In any case, I'd be curious to hear from Sam what's new with the "new cities"
project. When it was launched I tried to get involved, and it seems it's not
doing much, or it is but very quietly.

